# porra!



## gaga

oi geral...

 Eu eteve un pouco distante  por causa de minha filia e meu trabalho..

 mas agora posso falar con voÇes....

  Eu desejo saber sobre la palavra PORRA!!!

  é uma mala palavra???
  quqndo usa-se???

 obrigado


----------



## Bastoune

Sim!  E uma palavra horrivel!  Diz-se como "merda" mas significa "semen."


----------



## Tomby

Pois eu acho que se trata de uma interjeição sem carácter ofensivo. No há muitos dias num _post_ disse que tenho ouvido este palavrão nas telenovelas da RTPi. Não sei o termo que costumam dizer no seu país, mas deve ser como "carallo" na Galiza, "_carajo_" na Argentina ou "_carai_" ("_caray_") em Espanha.
O verdadeiro significado destes termos depende da região ou país onde se usam. Segundo o Bastoune, no Brasil é uma palavra horrível.
Cumprimentos e participe mais, _caray_!


----------



## Outsider

Pode ser que no Brasil a palavra tenha uma conotação mais negativa, mas aqui em Portugal "Porra" não é uma interjeição demasiado feia. Embora, claro, a entoação seja sempre importante. E, naturalmente, não se deve usar em situações formais. 

É certo que a palavra tem uma certa associação à ejaculação, tomada literalmente, mas a maior parte das pessoas nem faz a ligação. Só conhecem "Porra!" como interjeição de desagrado.

Não sei, o Tombatossals que me corrija, mas acho que "Porra!" está ao mesmo nível de "¡Joder!" em espanhol.


----------



## Vanda

Porra já teve uma conotação mais pejorativa do que hoje. Devido ao grande uso em todas as esferas, acabou perdendo a conotação totalmente pejorativa. Está entrando para o rol de mais uma  interjeição comum!


----------



## Tomby

Outsider diz "_Não sei, o Tombatossals que me corrija, mas acho que "Porra!" está ao mesmo nível de "¡Joder!" em espanhol_". 
*Sim concordo consigo.*  
É similar à palavra "¡coño!" [aparelho genital feminino] usada em Espanha cada 30 segundos ou também "collons!" [testículos] como costumam dizer os catalães com a mesma frequência. Formam parte do folclore nacional. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## MariBR

Vanda said:


> Está entrando para o rol de mais uma interjeição comum!


 
Nossa, Vanda... acho uma expressão tão agressiva!


----------



## Vanda

Eu não a uso nem a usaria nunca, mas ouvindo pessoas de todas as camadas sociais ao redor, elas usam-na sem nenhum pudor!


----------



## gaga

obrigado!!!

 ächo que é como a palavra huevón em Chile...que era muito ofensiva face unos anos...mas agora tem um uso común...é comoe vocé dizer amigo

"Hola Hueón"......mas no usa-se en una conversacao formal..nunca..!!


 Obrigado....
Gaga


----------



## Tomby

Olá, MariBR!
Eu disse "_O verdadeiro significado destes termos depende da região ou país onde se usam_". 
Por exemplo, os franceses, se não estou enganado, costumam dizer "_cochon_" (porco) como o maior insulto que podem expressar, sei lá, em espanhol "_cabrón_" ou "_hijo de puta_". Se alguém me dissesse "_cochon_" talvez não prestava atenção porque considero que não é uma afrenta, mas sim as outras palavras. Tudo é questão de costumes. 
Eu escrevi a palavra "_cabrón_". Outra maneira de injuriar em espanhol "ao de leve" é dizer "_cabrito_". Quantas vezes li nas ementas (nos cardápios, no Brasil) dos restaurantes "Cabrito no forno..."! Na verdade soa mal, mas se trata de outra cultura. Igualmente, por exemplo, com "borrego à ....". Parece um insulto para um espanhol (_borrego_ = tolo ou bobo). Se se dissesse "cordeiro" então mudava o contexto, mas se em Portugal o costume é o que diz, neste caso, nas ementas, não deve porquê cambiar por causa de um mal entendimento entre o nativo e o visitante. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Tomby

Gaga: _Huevón_ em Espanha é um apelativo carinhoso. Dizemos, por exemplo, "_Beltrano es un huevón_" se Beltrano é uma pessoa calma, tranquila, que tem 34 ou 43 anos e ainda mora com os pais porque a mãe se encarrega de tudo e é melhor que formar uma nova família.... Uma pessoa com essas características, em Espanha, é um "_huevón_".


----------



## Lusitania

Outsider said:


> É certo que a palavra tem uma certa associação à ejaculação, tomada literalmente, mas a maior parte das pessoas nem faz a ligação. Só conhecem "Porra!" como interjeição de desagrado.


 
Nem me tinha dado conta!

Bom, estamos todos cá com um nível de paleio.. Ui!


----------



## Joca

Muitas pessoas suavizam "porra" dizendo "pô", assim como suavizam "caralho" dizendo "caraca". Isso é muito comum entre os jovens. 

Desculpem, os mais delicados, de eu ter usado os termos reais.

JC


----------



## Karoly

porra en Chile, y tengo entendido que en mexico tambien es como dar animos, alentar una barra un equipo, y no tiene ninguna relacion con huevon.
Huevon aqui(chile) se usa mucho en forma informal y se ha incorporado incluso al vocabulario diario, pero de ninguna forma tiene que ver con porra.


----------



## Fadadomar

Joca said:


> Muitas pessoas suavizam "porra" dizendo "pô", assim como suavizam "caralho" dizendo "caraca". Isso é muito comum entre os jovens.
> 
> Desculpem, os mais delicados, de eu ter usado os termos reais.
> 
> JC


 
Eu ouví pessoas de uma certa classe em Portugal dizer "possas" (ou talvez se escreve "poças"?) em vez de porra.
Quando eu viví em Portugal nos anos '80, "porra" era uma palavra muito feia!
"Caralho" era suavizada dizendo "caraças"...


----------



## JGreco

En Panama "Porra" es como una palabra que significa  el infierno. Es comun a decir "Vaya pa' la porra" en Panama.


----------



## Outsider

Fadadomar said:


> Eu ouví pessoas de uma certa classe em Portugal dizer "possas"  (ou talvez se escreve "poças"  ?) em vez de porra.


----------



## brusr

JGreco, aqui no brasil porra tb pode ser utilizada como forma de indicar um "lugar" (contudo, orginalmente, que eu saiba, significa semem mesmo):

Vá pra porra! (algo como vá para o inferno)

Lá na casa da porra! (muito longe)

Aqui na bahia tem um radialista/comediante que explica de maneira muito engraçada os significados da palavra.Vou ver se consigo colocar na net...


----------



## Outsider

Não tenho a certeza se o significado original de "porra" é sémen. De acordo com este dicionário:



> *porra*
> s. f.,
> moca, porrete;
> interj.,
> arre!, irra!
> 
> *porrete*
> s. m.,
> cacete, com uma das extremidades arrendondada;
> moca;


Palavras como "porrada" e "porreiro" fazem-me pensar que talvez o sentido original de "cacete" tenha sido associado à masturbação, e daí ao sémen.


----------



## brusr

Outsider, no Michaelis e no Aurelio eu encontrei como semen...

Aqui a explicação que eu havia prometido (é bem engraçada, copiem e colem no browser, pq a comunidade não me permitiu postar links):

media.putfile.com/O-que-e-porra


----------



## Tomby

brusr said:


> JGreco, aqui no brasil porra tb pode ser utilizada como forma de indicar um "lugar" (contudo, orginalmente, que eu saiba, significa semem mesmo):
> 
> Vá pra porra! (algo como vá para o inferno)
> 
> Lá na casa da porra! (muito longe)


Em Espanha tem esse sentido. "_Vete a la porra_" significa "vai embora!", "fique longe de mim". Não é uma frase ofensiva, mas se usa quando uma pessoa se zanga com outra. 
A origem parece ser que quando um militar _arrestava_* (castigava) um soldado por una falta leve enviava-o por um ou dois dias à porra, que era o lugar onde guardavam um bastão [chamado _porra_ nos quartéis] que se usava nos desfiles militares. Logicamente quando o soldado cometia uma falta grave era enviado ao calabouço. Por tanto era um castigo fraco e assim é a frase usada actualmente em Espanha. Contudo a palavra "porra" só não se usa como parece ser que sim em Portugal. 
* Não sei esta palavra em português.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Salvo opiniões contrárias, entendo que aqui no Brasil, usa-se a palavra em 99% dos casos como uma expressão de desagrado:
- Que pôrra ! (que merda !) (que coisa desagradável)
- Não farei isso, pôrra nenhuma ! (não farei isso, de jeito nenhum)
Além das outras já citadas aqui. Não escuto essa palavra em outros contextos.
Saudações.


----------



## jazyk

Com a ressalva de que porra nao e acentuado porque e uma simples paroxitona termina em vogal.

Desculpem-me da falta de acentos.


----------



## Brazuca

Olá a todos e todas 

No Brasil, porra é, primeiramente, gíria para sêmen, assim como uma palavra de baixo calão de uso geral, com uso muito parecido ao do "fuck" ou "fucking" do inglês.

- Mas que porra é essa? (O que é isso?)
- Eu já falei pra você fazer essa porra deste jeito!
- Porra, que mulherão! 

Como foi dito, para abrandar um pouco, quando "porra" é utilizada como interjeição, a forma preferida é "pô", no início ou fim da frase.

De todo modo, é uma expressão chula, ainda que bastante usada na fala cotidiana entre amigos próximos. Jamais deve ser empregada em situações formais.

Abraço a todos
Michel


----------



## Maria Maya

Acho que a expressão onde eu mais uso essa palavra é "que porra é essa ?"


----------



## rosati

Oi

aqui no brasil é muito comum a expressão "Que porra é essa?" no sentido de o que que está acontecendo aqui?"   É claro que se trata de uma expressão chula,   mas é muito recorrente na fala

Acho que no geral, se utiliza como "carajo" en castellano


----------



## rosati

esqueci de falar o mais imoportante,  "Que porra é essa?" também substitui "Que es eso?"


----------



## Maria Maya

Acho que uma tradução melhor seria "?qué coño es eso?"


----------



## vnf2001

Porra significa, de facto sémen, esperma. Porra deriva de "esporra", um termo popular para esperma... daí a conotação negativa inicial do termo que se foi perdendo ao longos dos anos. Porra é muito usado por todas as classes ao mesmo nível de merda, talvez até menos pesado do que merda. A maioria nem sabe da origem  caso contrário talvez não usasse. Pessoalmente sempre achei "esporra" uma palavra muito feia lol mas quando uso "porra" como interjeição - estilo "bolas" ou "caraças" ou "merda" - não penso sequer no seu significado original... é muito leve mesmo, aqui em Portugal. Acho também que os mais jovens não a estão usando mais. Poça é um termo idêntico a porra mas desconheço a origem.


----------



## ce_roberto

Karoly said:


> porra en Chile, y tengo entendido que en mexico tambien es como dar animos, alentar una barra un equipo, y no tiene ninguna relacion con huevon.
> Huevon aqui(chile) se usa mucho en forma informal y se ha incorporado incluso al vocabulario diario, pero de ninguna forma tiene que ver con porra.



En México usamos porra para llamar a un pequeño canto de ánimo, que por lo general va dirigido a un equipo de fútbol.
También he escuchado a las personas mayores usar la espresión: "Niño de porra" para hacerle un regaño, pero no se su significado aqui.
Y para mi el brasileño usa porra como el español usa el "joder" o nosotros en México el "chingado" que si resultan malas palabras, cotidianas pero malas.


----------



## Carfer

ce_roberto said:


> Y para mi el brasileño usa porra como el español usa el "joder" o nosotros en México el "chingado" que si resultan malas palabras, cotidianas pero malas.


 
Coincido contigo, _'joder'_ es el equivalente español del '_porra!' _brasileño o portugués.

Concordo com o Outsider em que, pelo menos no que toca a Portugal, '_porra!_' não tem nenhum significado sexual (em paralelo, aliás, com o que em certa medida sucede com '_joder_' em espanhol, cujo equivalente português tem uma conotação sexual mais que marcada). O _'Dicionário Obsceno da Língua Portuguesa_' de Carlos Pinto Santos e Orlando Neves, um livrinho muito útil para nos inteirarmos da riqueza da língua e para nos darmos conta de que, por muito sabidos e vividos que nos julguemos, somos um poço de ignorância em matéria de vernáculo, não lhe atribui outro alcance senão o de uma _'exclamação com o significado de irra!, arre!'._ 
Contém, no entanto, uma entrada sobre '_porra_' (o substantivo, não a exclamação) considerando-a '_o mesmo que pénis. Do espanhol 'puerro', bastão de cabo grosso'._
Quanto a '_porra_' no sentido brasileiro de ejaculação, em Portugal diz-se '_esporra_' ou '_esporro_'. O mesmo dicionário avança como uma hipótese para a etimologia do termo: _'provavelmente do grego 'sporá' (semente) junto a porra (pénis)'_


----------



## JLUIZ

Me desculpe ressuscitar um post tão antigo. Não tinha como deixar de agradecer tantos comentários inteligentes e tanta informação. Portanto, muito obrigado a todos pelas contribuições.

Cheguei aqui pesquisando a expressão "possas", que li no início da conversa que o correto é "poças".

Quem usa muito esta expressão é meu sogro (português que vive no Brasil há décadas). Já, a minha sogra usa "porra". Ambas as expressões são usadas para demonstrar "descontentamento", "revolta", "repúdio" ou "indignação". Normalmente eles usam em conversas triviais entre conhecidos (tom moderado) ou mesmo em situações com estranhos (tom mais agressivo).

No Brasil, "porra" é porra mesmo. Lembro que quando eu era criança (década de 70), perguntei à minha tia o que era porra (portanto, já se ouvia bastante naquela época) e ela me explicou o significado e que eu não deveria falar porque era feio. Entendido!

Gostaria de acrescentar alguns comentários sobre expressões que eu uso e ouço muito no Brasil:

"Poxa/puxa" - Entendo que pode ser usada nos sentidos positivo ou negativo. "Poxa, como você está magra" ou "Poxa", não precisa agredir"
Acredito que a expressão completa era "Poxa vida" ou "Puxa vida".

No mesmo sentido, tem a expressão "Nossa" (usada pela MariBR neste fórum). Também uso nos sentidos positivo ou negativo. "Nossa, como você é simpática" ou "Nossa, como você foi estúpido". Nossa é uma simplificação de "Nossa Senhora".


----------



## mexerica feliz

No Nordeste, _porra _não significa esperma (esperma se fala _gala_),
por isso a palavra porra não soa nada feio, até crianças falam;
aliás _porreta _significa algo muito legal.


----------

